# cost of scan



## leanne g (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how much approx it is to scan my dog, i live in liverpool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Assuming you mean a scan to see puppies ! believe between £30 and £40 if you do!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I pay around £75.

Depending on where you are, and who you know - some people use Sheep scanners where you can get a more accurate count on litter size.

I use my own vets, around £75 and that is simply for confirmation of pregnancy - I usually get around double the amount of pups the vet sees


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anything from £25 up to £90 depending on who you find. Will ask around for canine scanners in Liverpool area ad get back to you.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Preston is the best place, www.fitandfertile.co.uk


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

we cheaper this way £25. lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I pay £60 and she has never been wrong on numbers with my girls


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Around £38-£45 here.

Were going for ours in about 30 minutes - I have butterflies!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

We had our girl scanned in Manchester the man will travel to liverpool I am sure, he only charged I think £35 all in at the time His name is Keith I think his surname is Shea , number 07973415088

mo


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

moboyd said:


> We had our girl scanned in Manchester the man will travel to liverpool I am sure, he only charged I think £35 all in at the time His name is Keith I think his surname is Shea , number 07973415088
> 
> mo


oh mo, I wish you had posted that a few days ago, have been searching high and low for a scanner in manchester,

Have booked into the vets now though.

Is he good? - am not feeling confident about the vets!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> Around £38-£45 here.
> 
> Were going for ours in about 30 minutes - I have butterflies!


oh good luck:thumbup: let us know wont you
i pay £20 - sheepscanner:thumbup:


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so nervous!

I didn't think I would be this bad, I will be really  if shes not expecting I think, I dreamt of puppies last night! :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

moboyd said:


> We had our girl scanned in Manchester the man will travel to liverpool I am sure, he only charged I think £35 all in at the time His name is Keith I think his surname is Shea , number 07973415088
> 
> mo


Keith is fabulous... I've got a lot of time for that man.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> I'm so nervous!
> 
> I didn't think I would be this bad, I will be really  if shes not expecting I think, I dreamt of puppies last night! :lol:


any news yet?????


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Keith is fab, and has been spot on in his estimates on how many pups we were expecting. sorry I want on earlier to let you know about him. maybe we could collect a list of scanners and have it as a stickie?

Mo


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Keith is fab, and has been spot on in his estimates on how many pups we were expecting. sorry I want on earlier to let you know about him. maybe we could collect a list of scanners and have it as a stickie?
> 
> Mo


Just what I was thinking


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

moboyd said:


> Keith is fab, and has been spot on in his estimates on how many pups we were expecting. sorry I want on earlier to let you know about him. maybe we could collect a list of scanners and have it as a stickie?
> 
> Mo


I use Keith as well excellent and spot as well recommend him all the time


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

well sheis having pups, they said 4 but he didn't really check as she was not cooperating!

Wish i wouldhave gone with Keith now so I had actual numbers!


----------



## leanne g (Oct 10, 2010)

Pug_D said:


> well sheis having pups, they said 4 but he didn't really check as she was not cooperating!
> 
> Wish i wouldhave gone with Keith now so I had actual numbers!


Congratulations, how far along is she.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

leanne g said:


> Congratulations, how far along is she.


Thankyou  she will be 32 days tomorrow.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Any news Leanne?, did you get her scanned - is she in pup?


----------

